

Show HN: Location based sound settings (weekend project) - LinaLauneBaer
http://itunes.apple.com/app/volumify/id491340142?ls=1&mt=12

======
LinaLauneBaer
Hi folks,

a friend and I developed Volumify a few weekends ago and now finally its in
the Mac App Store.

TL;DR: The app can do two things for you: Disable the startup sound of your
mac and adjust your sound settings based on your current location.

Here are four promo codes that you can redeem in the Mac App Store (first
come, first served): LA9RJXWKMWEK AFNJ4WLMNF3P FHPMHAYK6A3L 7NKEAN63JM4F

